# Nach "Slicen" via Photoshop - wie Textfelder etc. im Dreamweaver einfügen?



## colther (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mich jetzt einige Tage hingesetzt und mit Photoshop CS3 einen grafischen Entwurf für eine Homepage gebastelt. Soweit so gut. Der Entwurf steht soweit und jetzt soll es ans Eingemachte gehen (Sprich: Texte, Daten usw.) per Dreamweaver einfügen.
Nur, entwerfe ich jetzt ein Textfeld und schreibe einige Zeilen hinein, verschieben sich die GFX Dateien nach unten und ein "Riss" im gesamten Bild entsteht.

Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem behilflich sein.

Danke und liebe Grüße
colther


----------



## Michael Aringer (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi, du bist hier im Photoshop-Forum. Wenn du die Grafik-Schnipsel schon hast, dann kann Photoshop nichts mehr dafür, wenn dein CSS oder HTML nicht passt. Komme aber bitte nicht auf die glorreiche Idee, die HTML-Datei, die Photoshop abspeichert zu verwenden. Diese Datei dient maximal zur schnellen Voransicht. Photoshop bitte nur für die Bilder nutzen, nicht fürs Coden! Servus, Michael


----------



## Zinken (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du über eine Grafik schreiben willst, mußt Du sie als Hintergrundbild einfügen und nicht als normale Grafik, wie das Photoshop automatisch macht.
Also, wie Michael schon erwähnt hat: Html neu basteln.


----------

